# Countdown to Alaska - three days



## straightshooter (Aug 10, 2010)

Well after months and months of waiting, it's almost here.  Headed to Anchorage, Alaska Friday morning for what I'm certain will be a trip of a lifetime.  We're taping a couple of TV shows for my TNT Outdoor Explosion series on the Pursuit Channel, and I'll be hunting coastal brown bear, black bear and timber wolf.  Will do some fishing there too.  

Should be great.  It's all spot and stalk hunting for America's most dangerous land predator.  I know we talk on this site about making TV shows "real."  Well I can assure you that this one will be "real."  I might opt out of the black bear and focus on brown bear and wolf.  Those are species on my bucket list.


----------



## DMH (Aug 10, 2010)

that is awesome.  In november I will be headed toward Kodiak Island. I went up their last year and it was just amazing just get ready to do some hiking. I walked 3 miles a day for 3 months  with 25 lbs in my eberlestock back pack and it was not even close to the reality of if. good luck and enjoy your time up their


----------



## GONoob (Aug 10, 2010)

Which unit are you hunting?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Have a great trip Marty!!!!!!!!!

I will be waiting with anticipation to read about the hunt when you return!

Good Luck!!


----------



## straightshooter (Aug 10, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Which unit are you hunting?



My outfitter, Triple C Outfitters, hunts 9A, 14A, 14B and 
16A.  I'm pretty sure we're not hunting 9A.  We're headed about 70 miles north of Anchorage.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

What is your self defense weapon of choice???

Some rifle that starts in .375 or .40 Mag something I hope........ They ought to be well fed on Salmon by now. 

My buds just came back from AK and they saw Grizz every day.

I know I don't have to tell you Marty, but here goes - "shoot fast and accurate"!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great trip. I don't go til 2012..


----------



## straightshooter (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm taking a Blaser R8 rifle .375 H&H Mag. with a 2 1/2 X 15 X 56 lighted recticle Swarovski scope.  The gun also has open safari sights and the scope can be removed in seconds.  

Talked with the guide this evening to see what the shot distances might be.  He told me to be ready for 20 yards to 300 yards, but most shots after a good stalk should be in the 50 yard range.  

He said he had a big bear come in on him and two fishermen today, and he said it scared the #$&*^ out of him.  

Looks like it's going to be a rush.  Getting that close to a 800-1,000 killing machine has my attention.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool!!!!!!!!!

I have a LH Model 70 in .375 H&H with a 1.5-5 Leupold set up for my trip......

You will be in my thoughts!! Hope your trip is all you dream of.

Good Luck!!


----------



## straightshooter (Aug 11, 2010)

The biggest problem will be making sure the cameraman is doing his thing.  Unfortunately in outdoor TV, the cameraman is in charge.  If he doesn't get the shot, it didn't happen as far as TV is concerned.  Since the bear can't read the "script" it might get interesting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 11, 2010)

get on em shooter!


----------



## GONoob (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey I saw a great deal today on plane tickets. $270 each way to fairbanks or anchorage.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Luck and stay safe!


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 22, 2010)

Let us know when the show will be aired, and good luck!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 29, 2010)

Give us a report Marty!!!!!!!!!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 6, 2010)

This time of year should produce some monsters in those units! Can't wait to see the pics! Good luck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope "straightshooter" had great, safe hunting adventures & look forward hearing more about Alaska reports & experiences.


----------



## weekender (Oct 4, 2010)

How'ed it go straightshooter? we want to know.


----------



## ventilator (Feb 11, 2011)

so what happened? i assume no critters , since no post? your camera man get a little light headed?


----------

